# Driver License



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi All ,


Just wanted to know , if Indian license is valid in RSA and if yes , for how long.
Or we need to convert the Indian license to international license
I am coming to RSA on critical skills visa , so is it possible to apply for RSA license on this visa.


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes, Indian License is valid for 6 months or you can get it converted from Indian Embassy. Also, you can apply for RSA license on Critical skills visa


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot Heena for your reply!
One more question .
If i get the IDP from India itself, how long will that be valid?


----------

